# Kennt jemand dieses HackerTool ?



## Christian Fein (1. Juli 2002)

Auszug aus den Logfiles meines Webservers.

```
[Wed Jun  5 11:28:35 2002] [error] [client 209.102.178.10] File does not exist: ......../site44/web/scripts/.%2e/.%2e/winnt/system32/cmd.exe
[Wed Jun  5 11:28:35 2002] [error] [client 209.102.178.10] File does not exist: ......../site2/web/scripts/.%2e/.%2e/winnt/system32/cmd.exe
[Wed Jun  5 11:28:35 2002] [error] [client 209.102.178.10] File does not exist:
```

usw  alle paar tage versucht jemand an das file cmd.exe (Also NT/2k Konsolere ranzukommen) nur doof das er das auf einem Sun Raq Linux server versucht 

Also ich geh davon aus das es irgendein tool ist der in einer schleife irgendwelche Server abklappert um so an einen NT zu kommen welcher ihm irgendwie zugang bietet .......

Sonst wüsst ich nicht wer sonst eine cmd.exe auf einem Linux Server aufrufen will


----------



## Vitalis (2. Juli 2002)

naja.. Google spuckt ein paar Dinge dazu aus:

Google-Ergebnis

Focus 

CodeRed..

boah ich geh ins Bett..
Gute Nacht


*edit* Ach Du meinst das Tool, das andere Rechner nach der cmd.exe absucht?.. keine Ahnung.. */edit*


----------



## foxx21 (2. Juli 2002)

ich schätze mal er scannt!

da gibt es ja einige scanner die von server zu server gehen und nach open ports oder sonst was suchen!


----------

